
Show HN: Editer – a high level multi-line string manipulation in Node.js - stockkid
https://github.com/sungwoncho/editer
======
fiatjaf
Seems too specific. Or perhaps it is just me that don't have a use for it.

------
stockkid
Made it to solve my own problem. Feedback welcomed. :)

